# [SOLVED] cant call web service from other machines!



## Ahsan_1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am using Microsoft visual studio.NET 2003 .
I recently developed a program which makes calls to the web service. It seems to be working fine on vista machines however when I run my program on say a windows xp machine or windows server 2003 it does not seem to make any calls to the web service, however the program is running fine but no calls are made. It seems as though the web service is returning back a bad pointer or a NULL which basically means connections is not taking place.
Anyone who can help me on this I be grateful.

Thanks in advance..:


----------



## Ahsan_1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: cant call web service from other machines!*

SORTED THE ISSUEEEE

:heartlove:1angel:


----------

